# Enter Culebra.



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

My recent impulse-buy: Drew Estates Medusa. I don't care how this thing smokes, I thought it deserved a photo-shoot.








































































I'd better smoke this thing before Cigar Troll gets to it!:shock:


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

I always like the look of unusual shaped cigars as I feel it adds character to the smoke (and impresses the friends!) My only question is... what realm?


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

I have had the same cigar in my humi for 2 years now, just waiting for the right time. If you do end up smoking it , let me know how it was.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

I am curious as to if it will smoke at all. Is it supposed to be a single cigar, or three? It does look cool though, and would make for an good conversation, for sure.


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

I believe from what I have heard that it is meant to be taken apart and smoked as three...I think it was developed to stop theft in the rolling factories a long time ago...the workers were allowed to take these home or something like that...maybe someone can help me out here?


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

It looks very interesting. Definitely let us know how it is


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Best way to smoke a culebra is with you and two of your friends. Take it apart and you all share it.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

And I quote, "It has always been a tradition to allow cigar rollers one cigar a day to smoke. As a trick, master rollers began rolling the Culebra which is three cigars twisted together." from the box lol. And Koolpsych:
The World of Warcraft Armory there's my armory page =D.
I also like the looks of this smoke. Not sure if I'll ever smoke it, as it IS such a conversation piece. But I'm sure I'll find an excuse to with the two of my friends that enjoy cigars. :smoke2:


----------



## ncstogie (Oct 24, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> Best way to smoke a culebra is with you and two of your friends. Take it apart and you all share it.


indeed, I had one of these and took it apart handed 2 too budies who looked at me like i was insane cand called em turds but they smoked great, burned well and nice flavor! :smoke2: nice pickup


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Take em apart, ans smoke em separately. I have smoked a number of this type of cigar, and have never had a problem with them.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

This sounds like a good time! Hey John, welcome back, and grats on the new job!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I dont want to jack your thread eyesack, but thank you. As weired as those culebras look they should smoke fine. I have not had the Drew Estates culebra, but the Partagas, and the Illusione , and Johnny- o culebras did well for me.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

That is quite a cigar! That troll priest is in for a good time I think :thumb:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Juicestain said:


> That is quite a cigar! That troll priest is in for a good time I think :thumb:


Taz' Dingo!!

Guys... My girlfriend is intent on watching me smoke the whole thing all at once LOL! I'll do it if she pays for it! ahahaha! J/K I think I'll save this for my birthday smoke so I can celebrate with friends.


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Great looking smoke. Where did you happen to get it? I have been wanting one of the Culebra but my local B&M doesn't carry any.:boohoo:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I got it on special from CigarMonster.com ; Famous Smoke Shop runs Cigar Monster, so they should carry it as well. I got mine for only 12 bucks shipped! :smoke2:


----------

